# Modem für Asus rt-n56u



## Michixxx (13. April 2012)

*Modem für Asus rt-n56u*

Hallo!

Ich habe mir den Asus rt-n56u geholt und bin super zufrieden! Leider hat der Router nur einen WAN-Anschluss. Jetzt brauch ich noch ein standalone modem, habe schon im Internet gesucht aber die sind anscheinend ziehmlich Mangelware! Kennt einer ein* billiges* und halbwegs gutes Modem?


----------



## Michixxx (13. April 2012)

*AW: Modem für Asus rt-n56u*

Kennt keiner eins? Wäre wichtig!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. April 2012)

*AW: Modem für Asus rt-n56u*



Michixxx schrieb:


> Kennt einer ein* billiges* und halbwegs gutes Modem?


 Das bekommst du höchstens bei ebay...
Was für einen anschluß hast du eigentlich? (adsl,vdsl,kabel)
Wenn du normales dsl (adsl) hast,dann schau mal in meine sig. (modemtest). Da kannst du dir was raus suchen.


----------



## Michixxx (13. April 2012)

*AW: Modem für Asus rt-n56u*

Ich have adsl mit 16mbit. Mit billig meinte ich nur, dass es kein Spitzenmodell sein muss und evt. unter 30Euro.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. April 2012)

*AW: Modem für Asus rt-n56u*

Wie gesagt ->ebay.
Standalone-modems sind mittlerweile selten und eher mäßig.
Der hiesige preisvergleich gibt da leider auch nicht viel her.Ich denke aber,das man den dlink 321b nehmen kann (sollte einen broadcom-chipsatz wie das siemens sl2-141-i aus meinem test haben).Ansonsten wäre da noch der draytek vigor 120,welcher im preisvergleich zwar nur als annex a gelistet ist,den es aber auch als annex b gibt. (in deutschland gibt es nur annex b telefon-anschlüsse)


----------



## Michixxx (14. April 2012)

*AW: Modem für Asus rt-n56u*

Ich komme aus Österreich  Also das Modem wäre für den Preis absolut okey aber gehts auch fix in AT? D-Link DSL-321B/EU ADSL2+Ethernet Modem AnnexB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. April 2012)

*AW: Modem für Asus rt-n56u*



Michixxx schrieb:


> Ich komme aus Österreich


Na gut,das du es mal erwähnst...Bei euch ist annex a weit verbreitet. Was für einen telefon-anschluß hast du eigentlich? (analog-telefon->eine doppelader->eine telefonnummer->annex a oder ISDN->eine doppelader->2 oder mehr telefonnummern->annex b)


> Also das Modem wäre für den Preis absolut okey aber gehts auch fix in AT? D-Link DSL-321B/EU ADSL2+Ethernet Modem AnnexB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


 Kann ich dir nicht sagen,aber es gibt bestimmt auch versender in österreich.


----------



## Michixxx (14. April 2012)

*AW: Modem für Asus rt-n56u*

Es ist ein DSL anschluss mehr weiß ich leider nicht  von A1 falls das hilft


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. April 2012)

*AW: Modem für Asus rt-n56u*

Du mußt doch wissen,wie du telefonierst. (voip wobei das telefon am router/modem hängt,oder normal wobei ein splitter verbaut sein müsste,mit einem oder mehreren telefonen usw.) Du kannst auch mal auf dein momentanes modem/router schauen.Auf der unterseite sollte stehen was es ist und evt. auch die annex-version. (halt annex a oder b)


----------



## Michixxx (14. April 2012)

*AW: Modem für Asus rt-n56u*

Ich hab gar kein Telefon! Ist nur der Breitbandanschluss. Da das Modem im Router von A1 integriert ist find ich auch kein Anzeichen für annex a/b.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. April 2012)

*AW: Modem für Asus rt-n56u*



Michixxx schrieb:


> Ich hab gar kein Telefon! Ist nur der Breitbandanschluss. Da das Modem im Router von A1 integriert ist find ich auch kein Anzeichen für annex a/b.


 Na wenn du einen reinen inet-anschluß hast,dann sollte der auf annex a gestellt sein,da das der standard in deinem land ist. Wenn du aber 100% sicher sein willst,dann frage einfach mal deinen provider.


----------



## Michixxx (14. April 2012)

*AW: Modem für Asus rt-n56u*

Danke!


----------



## Michixxx (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Modem für Asus rt-n56u*

Nachdem ich nachgefragt habe und sicher herrausgestellt hat das es Annex A ist, hab ich mir den D-link dsl-320B (EU-Vesion Annex A) bei Amazon bestellt. Hab ihnr ausgepackt und dem Handbuch nach in Betrieb genommen. Klappt alles, nur sollte man beim 3 Schritt das DSL- Kabel anstecken und darauf dann die Dsl-Led blinken beginnen. Blickt aber leider nicht!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Modem für Asus rt-n56u*

Hast du das hier schon abgearbeitet?


----------



## Michixxx (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Modem für Asus rt-n56u*

Link geht leider bei mir nicht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Modem für Asus rt-n56u*



Michixxx schrieb:


> Link geht leider bei mir nicht.


 Da muß der adobe-reader bei dir installiert sein. Ist ein pdf.  Ich hab es aber sicherheitshalber an diesen post ran gehangen.
Du wirst das modem aber bestimmt vom bridged- in den pppoe/pppoa-modus umkonfigurieren müssen. (siehe pdf)


----------



## Michixxx (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Modem für Asus rt-n56u*

Habe sogar den Adobe Acrobat X Pro^^ Hab ich bereits gemacht...aber ohne Erfolg...Mit den VCP und VPI werten war ich mir nicht sicher da verschiedene im Internet zu finden sind. Werde mich wohl nochmal in die Hotline hängen müssen und alle Daten abfragen


----------



## Michixxx (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Modem für Asus rt-n56u*

Das komische ist, das in der Schritt für Schritt Anweißung diese Daten erst nachdem die Dsl-lampe leuchtet eingetragen werden sollen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Modem für Asus rt-n56u*

Mal ne frage, macht die status-led für`s dsl garnix,blinkt sie oder leuchtet dauer? Bei letzterem besteht ein sync und alles wäre i.o. Wenn sie aber aus ist,haut irgendwas nicht hin. Eiegntlich muß sie wenigstens blinken.


----------



## Michixxx (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Modem für Asus rt-n56u*

die machte eben gar nichts!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Modem für Asus rt-n56u*



Michixxx schrieb:


> die machte eben gar nichts!


 So wie ich das aus dem pdf,was ich gepostet habe, heraus gelesen habe,muß die aber wenigstens blinken. Nicht das das modem defekt ist...


----------



## silence52mj (11. November 2012)

Ich würde mit dem Asus über PPPOE die Verbindung zum Inet herstellen, habe in etwa die gleiche Konfiguration, also das gleiche Modem aber die AC Version von Asus, mit den Zugangsdaten im Modem hatte ich nur Probleme und habe bis jetzt nicht rausgefunden an was es gelegen hat!


----------

